# Help! Workplace issues



## dandoystevski (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi folks,

I have a bit of a tough situation at work (potential disciplinary) and wondered if any of you folks would be willing to converse with me, take a look at the situation and give any advice?  I will make out that i agree with everything you post forever after.

I work in Higher Education and have been in touch with my union but just wanted to see if anyone had any legal/union-y experience and could settle my mind.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 2, 2011)

Post the bare bones here and we'll do our best. We have a broad base of skills and knowledge. I presume your posting name can't link you with your work (and if it does, one wonders what you're doing in education  ).


----------



## dandoystevski (Oct 2, 2011)

Cheers Mrs M,

I come from a long line of Doystevski's and am too proud to worry about my name .  The bare bones bit is tricky without giving the game away: essentially i've carried out something which i thought was the right thing to do in the circumstance but which may well be seen as being wrong in the eyes of the judgemental arseholes who rule our roost, especially if they start to dig.  That's literally the barest of bones of it!


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 2, 2011)

I have experience of working in higher education.

First, get all your evidence together, especially emails in case you are locked out of email for any reason.

Second, get hold of all related policies, including disciplinary procedure and grievance procedure, and read them all fully. Make sure you follow them to the letter, and that the HEI does the same. Also make sure you have a copy of your contract.

Without details it's hard for us to offer advice, but if you've raised the issue before and nothing was done, make sure you have that proof.

So long as you haven't been having your wicked way with undergraduates...


----------



## nagapie (Oct 2, 2011)

With policies, make sure that their procedures are written down in a clear and watertight way. If their policies are at all vague and leave any room for interpretation, then what you perceived the right thing to do may not have seemed in any way against rules.


----------

